# Cichid pictures



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Show pics of a your cichids and other fish.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 83328


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice oscar any tankmates.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

lewis said:


> Nice oscar any tankmates.


1 blue crayfish


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Post pic of the crayfish please i am thinking of getting one.


----------



## jason k (Oct 6, 2005)

my little guy


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

These are my favorite fish out of all the fishies i own.
one of my peacock bass
View attachment 83417


One of my Indo Dats
View attachment 83419


and my clownknife

View attachment 83420


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Just a few................


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome pics guys

awesome pics guys


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Some south american cichlids


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

fresh2salt, what are the second ones? Im talkin about the one under the oscars.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

yhose are some nice cichlids :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've only kept a few species of Dwarf Cichlid so far:









Female Kribensis









Male Kribensis









Male Ramirezi Cichlids having a brawl









Apistogramma cacatuoides "Triple Red"









A. cacatuoides "Orange Flash"









A. cacatuoides wild coloration


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

My rams, past and present


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Love those knifes getting 2 3" ones saturday how fast do they grow.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here is my first cichlids


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

My Dovii

View attachment 83832


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

I think he's a Paratheraps zonatus.









We all know this one.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

mauls said:


> awesome pics guys
> 
> awesome pics guys


Just a fyi but gars are not considered cichlids


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Serygo said:


> awesome pics guys
> 
> awesome pics guys


Just a fyi but gars are not considered cichlids








[/quote]

*JUST FYI*

Wow thanks i never knew a dat wasn't a cichlid...... kidding.

so FYI read his first post. post pics of cichlids.....*and other fish*









thanks


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

My RD
View attachment 84016

View attachment 84017


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Took these yesterday I believe. Trying a new Format, RAW, so I decided to see how well I color colabriated(sp?) my monitor.

Comment's welcomed. Too Dark? Too Bright?


----------



## jason k (Oct 6, 2005)

my old RTC
i dont have him now

he got to big


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Wish I still had my gallery on here... I had pictures of about 35-40 diffrent species ive owned.

Just snapped these 2 today, my oscar with his new background and my little sunfish. I also threw in an old pic of my oscar.


----------



## cichlid_man (Nov 29, 2005)

View attachment 85414
that picture is about two months old and hes grown 3 inch more


----------

